# 2Nd Voyage Of Our New 312Bh



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Took the 2nd trip in our 312Bh this weekend. 1st trip was full hookups. 2nd trip. Primitive. This is where you find out the stuff you really need to know. Keep in mind (I dont have my 2 6V setup yet and no genny yet).

Pull into the campground (Keyhole state park). Nice. Has drinking water spickets located here and there if you need water. Filled my tank and at home and brought the jug. Sign at check-in says all water is off until August. Contractor upgrade problems. Were officially on water restrictions before we start. Word substitution - Poop!.....

All set up. Extremely nice spot. Kids each brought a friend. No problem. It sleeps 10. Kids went in to play cards in evening and me and wife sit by the fire. She goes in at 10 to make beds for kids. Calls for me. How do you get the compressor to run to blow up the sofa air beds with nothing but battery power. Ummmmmmmm.....Word substitution - Farfurgnugen!...

No worries. We'll make out the dinette. My last 2 campers had dinette beds also. Easy. I have a mechanical engineering background and have some mechanical aptitude. I cant make a square bed with no gaps with the array of cushions supplied. Some kind of magical cushion origamy is required. After 15 minutes or so, decide you cant make a perfect square with whats supplied. Finally get it with no gaps. The seat cushions stayed where they were and the 3 back cushions lay towards the center of the camper but stick out farther than the edge of the bed but is the only way I can see to do it. hmmmm.....word substitution - Rats!....

Didn't notice when I came in initially, but the radio was playing and there were about 7 lights on. Boy they sure look dim already. Turn some off. Check the battery meter. 'E'. Hmmm. We're only about 10 hours into the trip. 39 degrees tonite. Furnace wont run, battery is to low. Throw extra blankets on beds. Start the truck and hook the jumper cables to the trailer off and on through The rest of the weekend but you never really charge a deep cycle this way. Hunhh.....word substitution - Shucks!....

Still had a blast. Will do the the 6v deep cycle update and the wife said I can buy a genny because she's not putting up with that crap anymore. Mission accomplished.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I guess we all live and learn on the primitive trips! I just wish we could enjoy 39 degrees in June here in TX!


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Jewellfamily said:


> Took the 2nd trip in our 312Bh this weekend. 1st trip was full hookups. 2nd trip. Primitive. This is where you find out the stuff you really need to know. Keep in mind (I dont have my 2 6V setup yet and no genny yet).
> 
> Pull into the campground (Keyhole state park). Nice. Has drinking water spickets located here and there if you need water. Filled my tank and at home and brought the jug. Sign at check-in says all water is off until August. Contractor upgrade problems. Were officially on water restrictions before we start. Word substitution - Poop!.....
> 
> ...


If your angle was to get your wife's buy-in on a gen set, then mission accomplished ! Nice work !


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds like you got to know the trailer a little better!

I think you came up with the correct layout for the dinette. It doesn't make a square edge, but you can get it so there are no gaps.

I never thought about the airbeds needing 110V. We just have the jack knife sofa. Not very comfortable, but doesn't require power!

It's nice to have the DW on board for the "necessary" toys!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll have to look at our air mattresses and see if they give any specs on the little compressor. I have a little 400W inverter that I could probably hook up in the truck and use an extension cord. I figure I can run the truck, just before quiet hours, long enough to inflate the 2 mattresses.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Who needs a little compresor to fill the air mattresses when you have a DW with lots of hot air!
















Sorry couldn't resist that one, I actually keep a little cigarette lighter air compressor in the trailer for that reason. It inst the quickest way to pump up the mattresses but when I'm camping, I'm not exactly in speed mode...

Kosin Trouble


----------

